# Hands construction llc is hiring



## HandsConstruction (Feb 16, 2013)

Hands Construction is a Woman and minority-owned, general commercial contractor, specializing in carpentry and drywall construction work.

COME AND CHECK US OUT:
https://www.facebook.com/HandsConstruction


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

That link is NFG :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> That link is NFG :blink:


Sure it's good, your computer probably has a virus now

Did you actually click on it:blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

So the big question is: If we come to work in Brooklyn Park can we smoke pot on the job? OK how about on the way to work? ****, you guys are no fun. Its OK, they probably wont let me over the border anyway.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I already have a woman who is a minority yelling at me on my off hours, thanks but no thanks!

How does work go in MN these days, we hear it's a pretty big boom over there, or is it still?


----------



## HandsConstruction (Feb 16, 2013)

*Look us up on facebook!*

Show your support at hands construction llc


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

HandsConstruction said:


> Show your support at hands construction llc


I was in marketing for years and I can tell you they way you are going about marketing yourself you will chase business away. Already I would not reccomend you because you are being an annoying SOB with all your shameless self promotion. Not good - too much already. :furious:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> I was in marketing for years and I can tell you they way you are going about marketing yourself you will chase business away. Already I would not reccomend you because you are being an annoying SOB with all your shameless self promotion. Not good - too much already. :furious:


You're probably not part of her target market, though. 

contractortalk.com and painttalk.com - there's a couple sites with more things going on, and better responses could be had, rather than wasting time here. Not just mean & miserable drywallers there.


----------

